# VW camper wilders



## Photophil (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi all. 
Just wondering how many VW Camper owners were on here. Most of the guys on here own lovely new warm motorhomes lol. 
Just in the middle of insulating mine.


----------



## kernewek (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello!:wave: we are and we love Vernon! :drive::cool1::wacko::dog: - and so do the boys (woof! woof!)


----------



## steveuk0 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah love my vw t5 insulated and diesel heater fitted was lovely 
And toasty in the alps last month
steve


----------



## GeoffB (Apr 5, 2014)

We love our California, named "Epona," seen here in the Italian Alps.   We sleep "upstairs" and the dog has the bench seat.  She's nippy and can fit into a car parking space, and has absolutely everything we need - fridge, cooker, heater, water and waste-water tanks and even a porta-loo, the best vehicle we've ever had.


 

Wouldn't have a motor-home even if you gave us one free!


----------



## CooP (Apr 5, 2014)

My parents bought this 1972 model Kombi in Cape Town in 1976. It was left-hand-drive and allegedly driven overland from Germany by newlyweds and then sold to the this chap after their honeymoon was over. I spent most of my childhood travelling in the bus all over southern Africa, Botswana, Namibia, Zimbabwe etc.






Dad got a caravan and I inherited the Kombi. I got really sick of the left-hand-drive and so bought a locally made bus with all the right hand drive gear to make a few mods and do a bit of a resto. Rain through a damaged skylight had ruined some of the cupboards and upholstery.






It ended up being easier to chop up the two buses to do the right-hand-drive conversion. I'm over 5 years into the restoration and hope to be back on the road before December this year.


----------



## baileys4me (Apr 5, 2014)

*Vw campervans*

Just counting the days till we get ours :banana:


----------



## shawbags (Apr 5, 2014)

I owned VW aircooled campers for many years , had some great times probably the best times , if it was not for the fuel consumption I would probably still have my 2 litre van , a VW camper can be just as warm and cosy as any other van and a lot more fun , is that your project and did you finish it , Chris.


----------



## dane (Apr 5, 2014)

Another one here.  '91 Westy.

Trifling inconvenience of not having an engine at the moment, which is making any kind of camping a bit awkward.


----------



## grumpyengraver (Apr 5, 2014)

*T4*

Hi,
I have one as well, mine is a Richard Holdsworth Vista, 1996, 2.5D.
I have spent a lot on it over the 4 yrs I've had her, £3450.01p last year on recon engine new clutch etc. We only use her in this country as I cant drive to far these days, in fact I think my camping days are coming to a end :-(
Hope to get at least one trip out soon (Scotland) before I give up.
Hope you have many a great trip out in yours.

:camper:


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 5, 2014)

newbie on here but a recent VW T5 owner, semi converted (but not good) 
Work in progress to strip and insulate, and get it how I want it


----------



## jacks906 (Apr 5, 2014)

hi

im a vw owner a 1970 baywindow and a T4 

:wave:


----------



## MrsVodkatart (Apr 5, 2014)

*T4*

I have 1996 T4 2.5 intercooler, looking forward to Scotland soon :wave:


----------



## simonr70 (Apr 5, 2014)

*T4*

Hiya

I'm a very happy owner of a T4, the best hung I ever purchased. great to be outside camping


----------



## avman (Apr 5, 2014)

*T5 hi roof*

Been wilding in T5 in UK and EU for last 9 years. Until 2012 was in  a pop top but now have a self build 174.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Apr 6, 2014)

hi there, I own a 1995 T4 I assume it is insulated but with all the windows and no heating it is a bit chilly. I have just done my first wild camping trip in the Surry Hills. Great fun. I bought a small halogen heater for when I have electric hook up and that is really warm and toasty. I don't mind the set up as I don't want to camp in the winter I would rather go somewhere really warm.​


----------



## cycleman (Apr 6, 2014)

*T5*

We have a T5 great bit of kit in use every day pluse you can just get up and go no parking problems in fact you can camp anywhere you just blend in we spend most ok our hol's in Europe this year we are on the road from mid May until end of June starting in Holland winding our way to Venice and then just keep heading south can't wait to get going.:fun:


----------



## Beemer (Apr 6, 2014)

Been there, done that, and might even return to one one day.  Had a VW Caravelle, so flexible and towed a caravan for those extended holidays.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hi T4*

I love my T4 1996 we had a big long wheelbase ford MH but the vw caravelle is tons more fun and we tow a homemade micro caravan if we need more space for longer trips.


----------



## beard2 (Apr 7, 2014)

*T4 all the way*

We have a 98 2.5 T4 pop top ,has been all round the Highlands and Islands,France,Spain..
Off to Northern Ireland soon. 
No heating,but gets to places larger vans can't


----------



## gc1874 (Apr 7, 2014)

I love my VW's and currently have a 1996 T4. We mix wild camping with staying on sites. Looking forward to a week in the Lakes followed by three weeks touring the West Coast of Scotland . We also try and get to a few VW shows over the summer.
This was wilding in the Brecon Beacons in February and last week in Betws Y Coed.


----------



## caledonia (Apr 7, 2014)

I have a stealth black T5 with a pop top. Perfect for sneaking under height barriers and tackling single track roads. Can be found tucked away in a remote Scottish car park most weekends.


----------



## Derf (Apr 7, 2014)

I love my T4, it's also my daily drive.
Had some cracking camping trips in it.  I find if you insulate it properly from the start you don't really need a heater. I use a 14 tog duvet in the winter and often wake up in the night to open a window because it's too hot.
  Insulate the roof and floor properly and you'll be fine...


----------



## sdcastle (Apr 7, 2014)

*T5 here!*

Another t5 wild camper. this nice spot in Wales, next to a stream. Beauty!


----------



## prioryi (Apr 7, 2014)

2010 VW Crafter bluemotion SWB  , self  conversion not finished yet


----------



## frontslide (Apr 7, 2014)

Got the Japanese version


----------



## carol (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi I started with a t2, then had a t25. Am now on my second t4, a 96 nu venture conversion with heating, a galley kitchen and a Thetford toilet! What more could a girl want in a van? Oh, and she's a lovely shade of green :dance:


----------



## Photophil (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow. Overwhelmed with the replies. Thanks everyone. 
Mine is 40years old and is 40% rust lol. Can't wait to get wilding as soon as she's liveable in. I'm guessing next month...hopefully.


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 7, 2014)

*waves*



Photophil said:


> Wow. Overwhelmed with the replies. Thanks everyone.
> Mine is 40years old and is 40% rust lol. Can't wait to get wilding as soon as she's liveable in. I'm guessing next month...hopefully.



once its done will you be allowed to wave at other motorhomes or only vw's:lol-049:


----------



## Photophil (Apr 8, 2014)

Only VW's. Not snobby MH owners. 

JOKE!!!!


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 8, 2014)

Photophil said:


> Only VW's. Not snobby MH owners.
> 
> JOKE!!!!



Its the difference between camping and glamping but let's not go there again :scared: No glamping here.


----------



## Photophil (Apr 8, 2014)

baileys4me said:


> Just counting the days till we get ours :banana:



When and what are you getting?


----------



## Photophil (Apr 8, 2014)

campervanannie said:


> Its the difference between camping and glamping but let's not go there again :scared:



Agreed. Pushing my sense of humour boundaries a bit.


----------



## gazbont3 (Apr 8, 2014)

*vw camper wilders*

Yep had my T25 for 3 yrs now, not really done much in the way of "wild" camping but hopefully soon, no heating fitted but theres always the gas hob, window open of course lol.
Lov my van would'n be without her.
Gaz
gazbont3


----------



## Makzine (Apr 8, 2014)

Still have our T25 hoping she will be back on the road again later this year but only as our day van :wave:


----------



## Paulgg (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep, 1991 vw t25 autosleeper trident, plus my trusty 72 portafold folding caravan


----------



## mark61 (Apr 9, 2014)

Still have an urge to get a T3 syncro.


----------



## Photophil (Apr 9, 2014)

sdcastle said:


> Another t5 wild camper. this nice spot in Wales, next to a stream. Beauty!
> 
> View attachment 21344



Great spot. Junior would love that. Where in a Wales is it?

I think N Wales is far enough for the first few outings until I can trust her.


----------



## VERAT25 (Apr 9, 2014)

*vw campers*

hi all...............just joined this site............i have a vw t25  richard holdsworth conversion from 1986..............used regular for camping and festivals,.


----------



## baileys4me (Apr 20, 2014)

*T5 pop top*



Photophil said:


> When and what are you getting?



Hi, it's a t5 pop top with trad layout of side kitchen and a porta potti but will feel like luxury compared to camping with a tent. Slightly larger van conversions were tempting but there's something appealing about the dinky size of the Vw's and will be great for everyday driving.


----------



## jacks906 (Mar 8, 2015)

Paulgg said:


> Yep, 1991 vw t25 autosleeper trident, plus my trusty 72 portafold folding caravan





Loving that trailer dude


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 8, 2015)

*My T5*












Going up for sale as a New T5 camper project is soon to begin


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 8, 2015)

dane said:


> Trifling inconvenience of not having an engine at the moment, which is making any kind of camping a bit awkward.



Surely no engine is making driving difficult, you could camp just fine!

lol.

The old busses do have a certain romance - and I love the stretched one. I need something I can stand up in though


----------



## lotty (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi,
I'm a VW T5 camper  :wave:

Had Tilly in August last year, already converted. We got a Erberspacher heater fitted in December and had a lovely few days in Snowdon over Christmas 
Love going to the VW shows and campouts and have a few planned for this year already.

Lotty
:drive:


----------



## spacehopper (Mar 8, 2015)

*french version?*

Well, not a VW. Absolutely nothing against them. Indeed, there are many benefits if converting..but for financial reason we went for a Vauxhall Vivaro..which is really a rebadged Renault. Will you let us park up next to you? In your VW. Or should we move to the "visitors" space? 

Half way through self build. Insulation, flooring, rock and roll bed, awning all done. Cameras this month and then the power management system...


----------



## cycleman (Mar 8, 2015)

*Yes*

Why would I not want you parking next does it matter what your base vehicle is I like VWs and lucky enough to afford one but at the end of the day it's all about what you enjoy doing with your vehicle,we might meet up one and have a beer cheers.


----------



## kenjones (Mar 8, 2015)

I've owned T4s for 10 trouble free years. Great vans.
The present van is insulated and fitted with an eberspacher D2 heater so it's comfy for summer and winter.
My daily drive is a VW Touran so you may call me a VW fan.


----------



## beserk (Mar 8, 2015)

(07) T30 self build 4 years ago, last night wilding at Nijar Almeria, night before Cabo de gata. Vdubs rock.:have fun:


----------



## prioryi (Mar 9, 2015)

We have a self build VW swb Crafter


----------



## dane (Mar 9, 2015)

st3v3 said:


> Surely no engine is making driving difficult, you could camp just fine!



Ah.  A year on and the Engine is out again (how can one broken valve have caused so much damage?!?!)

Unfortunately the top half of the engine is in many bits and living in the habitation area.  I can't even get to the cupboards.

I have no idea where the bottom half of the engine is, but it's not anywhere in the van 

The joy of old vans, eh?  Anyone want to by a Westfalia caravan?

Here she is in happier times...


----------



## Ron Bones (Mar 9, 2015)

I would love a T25 syncro and have previously owned two T4's the first of which I travelled extensively through Europe in. Biggest mistake I ever made was "upgrading" to a newer T4 ,which was plagued with problems, no where near as well built and that I just couldn't live with after spending an absolute fortune on it.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 9, 2015)

prioryi said:


> We have a self build VW swb Crafter



Thats a beauty. Very nicely done.


----------



## Longbow (Mar 9, 2015)

This is our 2009 T5. Started out as a standard panel van last April.
Excepting the glass windows, pop-top roof and fitting the Eberspascher heater, its all my own work :dance: well, I didn't re-upholster the new seats. 
Still a few jobs to complete, but its 95% there.
Love the van, and first wild camping trip next week to Scotland, can't wait.



:camper:


----------



## wighttyne (Mar 10, 2015)

*Hi from the Isle of Wight*

:wave:
We own a T4 our daughter calls strawberry, bought last year and able to go on ferry as a car (red ferries only:boat very important when you live on an island as you will find out should you visit our part of the world. It has full Remio conversion and never imagined it would such fun, cant belive we used to have a tent.
Out and about this Easter where ever we decide to drive :wave: VW


----------



## spacehopper (Mar 11, 2015)

*cheers*



cycleman said:


> Why would I not want you parking next does it matter what your base vehicle is I like VWs and lucky enough to afford one but at the end of the day it's all about what you enjoy doing with your vehicle,we might meet up one and have a beer cheers.



We are based in the north west and mainly visit Snowdonia, Wales in general and Scotland when possible.  In Scotland we wild camped for a glorious week long trip and met some great camperfolk.  Loved the couple who seemingly took pity on us and invited us for coffee in their 7metre motor home . Looking out over loch morvich on a sunny still morning in September...now that's why we roll.

Still pretty new to it all so not too confident in saying hi..but trying not to appear rude and ignore people...

My tongue in cheek comment more related to VW gathering s where , I believe, the non VWs have to park in the next field.

Not really got enough time for conventions...of any sort..so not a problem for me..and nice to see that here, there is no such segregation...

Anyway, enough wittering. Gotta work for the conversion money. Cameras and head unit are ordered. Power management system identified as has the need for air heater. Should be finishing off the conversion by the end of summer. 

Then that beer will be well overdue


----------



## Curzone (May 24, 2016)

*2009 VW California SE*

I’ve been lurking around this forum for while. I’ve recently separated so I’ve signed over the family house to my wife and daughter - no point in fighting and losing money over an acrimonious divorce,,, I’m now living full-time in my 2009 VW California SE (Caduceus) - for almost a year now.

People seem to feel sorry for me but I’m actually loving it and saving a bomb. They think I’m doing it out of necessity, but I’m actually doing it out of choice. I work full time so during the week I only use it for sleeping, dropping my daughter from the family home to school and commuting to work. Although, sometimes I use it as an office and work from the van… I’m a Technical Author so I just need a laptop and somewhere to park with 4G network.

The dry cleaners clean and iron my shirts, I’m a member of a gym so I keep fit and clean. I only need to stay at campsites occasionally.

On my days off I use it to cruse around the UK and Europe; occasionally taking the ex-wife and daughter along with me.

I’ve given away most of my possessions, mostly wild camp and I’m loving the freedom.


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (May 24, 2016)

Some interesting stories here we ave just sold a 2015 Bailey motorhome which we purchased new and bought a new t5 panel van which our son ( dub-line camper conversions) is assisting with converting  to a design by my wife to a camper we went for the hightop roof and U- shaped seating area which converts to a comfy double bed and an oldish caravan have had 4 motorhomes and think this will suit our retirement better
Horses for courses


----------



## Debroos (May 24, 2016)

Us too. A T5 with high top put on. We love it dearly.
It does get a bit chilly in winter tho. Not whilst in bed but in the evening or on a cold day with no sun to warm it up.
Could anyone give any advice on diesel heaters, cost to buy and install and if they are worth it.
We find a little halogen heater fine too but are seldom on hook up and anything else makes too much condensation...


----------



## Deleted member 35703 (May 24, 2016)

Debroos said:


> Us too. A T5 with high top put on. We love it dearly.
> It does get a bit chilly in winter tho. Not whilst in bed but in the evening or on a cold day with no sun to warm it up.
> Could anyone give any advice on diesel heaters, cost to buy and install and if they are worth it.
> We find a little halogen heater fine too but are seldom on hook up and anything else makes too much condensation...



We have a Wallas diesel heater cooker yet to be installed but heat narrow boats and cook no problems and an advantage of no gas and no yearly tests will let you know when up and running


----------



## prioryi (May 24, 2016)

Ours is a vw crafter swb


----------



## GeorgeS (May 24, 2016)

Moved to a high top version now


----------



## Jean (May 29, 2016)

*T25*

Hi there, 
We have a T25, Daisy. Had her for 9 years. Been all over GB and Europe with her.


----------



## listerdiesel (May 30, 2016)

Here's one we saw in the USA in 2010 at the Portland engine show:






Peter


----------



## Summer (Aug 5, 2016)

*Campervan*



Photophil said:


> Hi all.
> Just wondering how many VW Camper owners were on here. Most of the guys on here own lovely new warm motorhomes lol.
> Just in the middle of insulating mine.



 I'm a happy camper an owner


----------



## wildebus (Aug 5, 2016)

Oooo, didn't notice this thread.

Yup, I guess I am one of these (Camper info here)
T5 LWB Shuttle based self-conversion :drive:


----------



## Kajay (Jun 4, 2018)

*VW T6 conversion*

We have a cosy VW camper van. Since finishing our conversion end of August last year we’ve overnighted 13 different places in some amazing wild camp spots, found with Wild Camp App, and a few scenic campsites but we avoid static caravan type sites as tend to be busy and regimentally laid out. Our van is custom converted to our spec, not the normal layout. Just enough room for the two of us to camp out in comfort.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 4, 2018)

Do you find it a bit awkward having cupboards/cooker at the roof low end Kajay? My mate is wanting a T5 conversion (or get one done to his spec) but is looking at low end being bed end, he says you don’t need height there. Asking as you will have experience of it where he is just going off pictures and what dealers say to him


----------



## Discokegs (Jun 4, 2018)

1976 bay window as seen in my pic.


----------



## Kajay (Jun 4, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Do you find it a bit awkward having cupboards/cooker at the roof low end Kajay? My mate is wanting a T5 conversion (or get one done to his spec) but is looking at low end being bed end, he says you don’t need height there. Asking as you will have experience of it where he is just going off pictures and what dealers say to him ��



We purposely didn’t have a cooker/sink unit fitted as I didn’t want to cook inside the van. It was more important to have a comfortable seating area, and lots of storage which we couldn’t have with cooking/sink unit. We use a Cadac to cook outside and it’s more enjoyable than cooking in basically what is your lounge/bedroom/loo all crammed into a confined space. We have a roof Bed, an L-shaped small extra sofa bed with storage underneath for awning, and all our walking gear. A built in portaloo, built in large standard coolbox, two storage cupboards, and storage above loo and coolbox. When our van is packed up,nothing is on show, and we can still have comfortable sitting space. The roof we have is a HiLo roof, which is high at both ends, so if your friend is fitting a cooker unit there’s ample head room at back as well as front end. 

Not having a sink/cooker works great for us, if weather is bad, we can either use awning or pub to eat out . 

P.S the second pic I posted is double purpose built unit with built in loo and coolbox, both just pull out to use, then slide back in again. The worktop lifts up for more storage on top, we store TV and other stuff there. The tall cupboard is for storage, and so is the small cupboard next to it. When we viewed conventional conversions, at shows, i used to wonder where all stuff would be stored as very limited. Not having sink/cooker unit was best for us. We can experience outdoor camp cooking with comfortable seating and sleeping area with no clutter on show


----------



## wildebus (Jun 4, 2018)

The main reason all the Campervan conversions you see at shows have a hob in them is that without the hob it is NOT a Campervan.  It really is that simple.  No Hob ... No classification as a "Motor Caravan" under DVLA/DVSA rules.
(this reclassification rule was the only reason I fitted a little kitchen pod with single burner in my VW T4, but actually was handy for brewing up TBH).

both my T4 and T5 were standard low roof tin-tops and having a high roof LT now truly is much much better (IMO) I have to say.  I did look at elevating roofs for headroom (rather then sleeping) purposes and the side-elevating was the one I nearly went for on the T4 (sort of like the one in the first photo in this post - https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/35955-vw-camper-wilders.html#post410661)


----------



## Caz (Jun 4, 2018)

Funny, never noticed this thread before.

I changed my Swift Sundance 530LP for an Autosleeper Trooper - VW T4 - in November 2015. I love the van but it is really too small, even for just me and the dog, and I'm thinking it's time I upsized again.



And before anyone comments that I'm driving on the wrong side of the road - that photo was taken by a friend when I drove past her somewhere in France last year.


----------



## wildebus (Jun 4, 2018)

Caz said:


> Funny, never noticed this thread before.
> 
> I changed my Swift Sundance 530LP for an Autosleeper Trooper - VW T4 - in November 2015. I love the van but it is really too small, even for just me and the dog, and I'm thinking it's time I upsized again.
> 
> ...


Those Troopers are very nice Campers and hold their value brilliantly 

I think the T4/T5 size Campers are great as a everyday Vehicle you can also go away in.  But how families of 4 or 5 (usually plus a dog or two) manage I have never got my head around.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks Kayjay, hope you dont mind I have sent him the pics and your comments, may give him some fresh ideas as he was angling towards a small tent as well for him and missus to sleep in while little un was in the van. They could all 3 sleep in a layout like yours no worries


----------



## Kajay (Jul 11, 2018)

wildebus said:


> The main reason all the Campervan conversions you see at shows have a hob in them is that without the hob it is NOT a Campervan.  It really is that simple.  No Hob ... No classification as a "Motor Caravan" under DVLA/DVSA rules.
> (this reclassification rule was the only reason I fitted a little kitchen pod with single burner in my VW T4, but actually was handy for brewing up TBH).
> 
> both my T4 and T5 were standard low roof tin-tops and having a high roof LT now truly is much much better (IMO) I have to say.  I did look at elevating roofs for headroom (rather then sleeping) purposes and the side-elevating was the one I nearly went for on the T4 (sort of like the one in the first photo in this post - https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-chat/35955-vw-camper-wilders.html#post410661)



We’re not fussed about what it’s classed as with DVLA. It’s still a camper van to us


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 11, 2018)

Caz said:


> Funny, never noticed this thread before.
> 
> I changed my Swift Sundance 530LP for an Autosleeper Trooper - VW T4 - in November 2015. I love the van but it is really too small, even for just me and the dog, and I'm thinking it's time I upsized again.
> 
> ...



Caz, have you thought about a slightly bigger Autosleeper? 

I do love them.

Unfortunately newer Autosleeper vans are a bit over our budget, but if you have the money you can pick up some pretty some decent ones second hand.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2018)

Kajay said:


> We’re not fussed about what it’s classed as with DVLA. It’s still a camper van to us



I've also done that sort of camping, but all of the habitation gear was removable from the van.

The only problem I can foresee is if you ever have to make an insurance claim. Is it insured as a campervan?


----------



## Robmac (Jul 11, 2018)

...having said that, I see that this firm offer day van insurance, which would probably cover your needs;

DIY - Self Build Campervan Insurance and Day Van Insurance

I've never heard of that before.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 11, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I've also done that sort of camping, but all of the habitation gear was removable from the van.
> 
> The only problem I can foresee is if you ever have to make an insurance claim. Is it insured as a campervan?



This is the thing ... You can have two identical vans, one is classified as a Motor Caravan, one is still a Panel Van, and in the even of an insurance claim writeoff, the Panel Van is worth whatever a basic panel van is worth, plus limited contents.  But the Campervan is worth maybe twice as much or more plus the value of all the camping accoutrements.  (plus Campervan Insurance is usually cheaper plus Campervans under 3.05t ULW are subject to car speeds, not commercial van speeds)

Why make life more difficult for yourself?


----------



## Caz (Jul 11, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Caz, have you thought about a slightly bigger Autosleeper?
> 
> I do love them.
> 
> Unfortunately newer Autosleeper vans are a bit over our budget, but if you have the money you can pick up some pretty some decent ones second hand.



Yes I have thought about a bigger Autosleeper. Or an Adria, Wildaxe, Autocruise, Timberland, Devon and any other PVCs that spring to mind, in fact I think about them constantly! Most of the ones I really like are way beyond my budget and would be wasted on me with my hound who can wreck things without really trying, :dog: in fact because of him I don't want anything too new and shiny so am looking at quite old ones - but they tend to be smaller and not have the layouts I like.

I'll find something.


----------



## Kajay (Jul 11, 2018)

Robmac said:


> I've also done that sort of camping, but all of the habitation gear was removable from the van.
> 
> The only problem I can foresee is if you ever have to make an insurance claim. Is it insured as a campervan?



Hi, it’s insured as a van with modifications. I’ve informed insurance of them all. Hubby bought it as panel van through his business for work. We already had another van that he continues to use for work. The mods are seating, cupboards, and diesel heater and poptop roof bed. No fitted gas or fridge. We wanted more storage and not having a fitted sink/cooker and fridge gave us that plus a more comfortable layout and second bed sofa bed that we can use if putting poptop up is not an option when overnight parking. We are only  weekend campers, and daytrippers. Spur of moment stop overs if we find a nice spot. Cook outside in the fresh air or eat out.


----------



## BeakerFlo (Jul 12, 2018)

*from holland*

I bought a VW T25 Syncro 16" almost five years ago and broke it during my first holiday. I was busy repairing it the last 5 years (on and off) and now we travel in it finally.


----------



## Robmac (Jul 12, 2018)

wildebus said:


> This is the thing ... You can have two identical vans, one is classified as a Motor Caravan, one is still a Panel Van, and in the even of an insurance claim writeoff, the Panel Van is worth whatever a basic panel van is worth, plus limited contents.  But the Campervan is worth maybe twice as much or more plus the value of all the camping accoutrements.  (plus Campervan Insurance is usually cheaper plus Campervans under 3.05t ULW are subject to car speeds, not commercial van speeds)
> 
> Why make life more difficult for yourself?



I'm not sure I understand your post.

I understand the difference between a panel van and a camper, I was asking if the van was insured as a camper. Had it been insured as a panel van and then in the event of a write off situation was found to have modifications, then that could be a problem insurance wise. Kayjay has now explained that it is insured as a van with modifications.


----------



## wildebus (Jul 12, 2018)

From discussions i have had when insuring my Campers, and from reading other people's experiences, if a fully converted camper is not reclassified as a Motor Caravan, some insurance companies may well say they will only pay out at the base (panel Van) value, not a campervan value. it is that simple.
How can someone prove they had a campervan when the V5C still says "Panel Van" if that vehicle has been stolen (so cannot be examined) and get the right payout?
It is very important to have appropriate insurance for your vehicle. And having the right classification on the V5C makes the choice of insurers a lot greater.  That is what I meant about why make life harder than it needs to be.

Yup, you found a company that will insure as a Day Van.  There are actually a few of those, but how do their rates and policies compare with the wider market. 
For example, the one you linked to .... With them, if you have a Day Van, you are prohibited from using it to Commute.  That could be very restrictive for some, especially when the typical Day Van is often used as a primary Vehicle.

My comments were for the wider market, and not one specific vehicle owned by one specific person


----------

